
Secret identities wouldn’t fool modern face recognition - thetall0ne
https://towardsdatascience.com/every-superheros-secret-identity-wouldn-t-fool-modern-face-recognition-32c6fda07bb9
======
qbrass
From the examples given, it can recognize the one face you show it as the one
face you trained it on.

Even the premise is backwards, the face of the superhero is the known
quantity, you should train the model on that, then use it to try and pick the
super hero out of the pictures of everyone else in the show/movie. If nothing
else, it wold provide negative examples show there's some chance of ruling out
false positives.

